# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  serial number

## ronaldo

سلام
  دوستانی که serial number و authorization key مربوط به delphi8 را می دانند لطفا مشخص کنند

با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مگه چیزی که گرفتید Keygen باهاش نیست؟

----------


## ali643

نکنه همون 3800 تومنی ها رو خریدی :lol:  :D 
حتما همون هست  8-)

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
 مگه 3800 تومانی مشکلی داره؟

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
 بله آقای کرامتی keygen هم دارد ولی در زمان اجرا پیغام VM creation failed را می دهد.

----------


## SherlookHolms

Please find the attached this is keygen for delphi8

----------


## Inprise

احتمالا" نسخه ماشین مجازی جاوای نصب شده روی سیستم شما از نسخه جاوائی که برای تولید این  KeyGen ازش استفاده شده پائین تره .

G2TU-5632GQ-YB8GEQ-V3MC : Serial
FUQ-ZKK : Key

خوش باشید

----------


## FirstLine

با سلام
   ببخشید مشکل JavaRunTime  را چجوری حل کنم؟ وقتی میخوام فایل KeyJen را اجرا کنم پیغام میده که JavaRunTime   را دانلوود ونصب کنم.
با تشکر

----------


## SherlookHolms

behtarin rahesh ine e ke beri az site e microsoft    "vjredist.exe" ro download koni va baad nasb koni, ta betuni be rahati crack ro downalod koni

----------


## SherlookHolms

albate e agar bekhahi man daram mitunam barat befrestam, valee hajmesh 6.6mb hast fekr nemikonam beshe inja attach kard,

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> G2TU-5632GQ-YB8GEQ-V3MC : Serial 
> FUQ-ZKK : Key


در خانواده جدید سیستمهای شماره سریال بورلند، فقط شماره سریال و Activation Code کافی نیست، بلکه یک Verification Code نیز لازم است که باید از سایت بورلند دریافت شود.
Keygen فوق ابتدا موارد فوق را ایجاد کرده و سپس با کلیک کردن بر روی دکمه Save این موارد + Verification Code را در License Repository بورلند Save میکند. بنابراین روی هر دستگاه باید جداگانه اجرا شود.

برای اجرای Keygen میبایست نسخه‌ای از JRE که در همان CD شما وجود دارد را نصب کنید.

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
 از توجه دوستان عزیز ممنونم
آقای کرامتی من JRE را که در cd است اجرا و نصب کردم ولی وقتی keygen را اجرا می کنم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افتد و cpu time در حدود 100% باقی می ماند.
خلاصه اینکه  :? 

با تشکر

----------


## SherlookHolms

in mozoo be in pichidegi ham ke shoma fekr mikonin nist, ye nasb e sade hast ke shoma motamaenan ostad hastid, va in ke oon keygen ro ke man dadam, be rahati rooye system e khodam ejra mishe,

----------


## ronaldo

سلام
  از تمام دوستان ممنونم مشکل من برطرف شد

----------


## yazdan

باسلام
من تمامی کارهای فوق را انجام دادم لیکن وقتی سریال نامبر رو در رجیستر دلفی تایپ می کنم این پیغام رو می ده Serial Number does not match this software
چکار کنم

بابا این چه رجیستر خفنی داره  :evil:

----------


## ali643

> من تمامی کارهای فوق را انجام دادم لیکن وقتی سریال نامبر رو در رجیستر دلفی تایپ می کنم این پیغام رو می ده Serial Number does not match this software 
> چکار کنم



http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=8272

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> من تمامی کارهای فوق را انجام دادم لیکن وقتی سریال نامبر رو در رجیستر دلفی تایپ می کنم


میشه یکبار مطالب رو بخونید، بعد پست کنید؟



> در خانواده جدید سیستمهای شماره سریال بورلند، فقط شماره سریال و Activation Code کافی نیست، بلکه یک Verification Code نیز لازم است که باید از سایت بورلند دریافت شود. 
> Keygen فوق ابتدا موارد فوق را ایجاد کرده و سپس با کلیک کردن بر روی دکمه Save این موارد + Verification Code را در License Repository بورلند Save میکند. بنابراین روی هر دستگاه باید جداگانه اجرا شود.

----------

